# lyrics



## parakseno

Γειά σας, παιδιά!

Mporei kaneis na me boithisei na metafraso tous stixous tou kainouriou tragoudi tou Mixali Xatzigianni "Moiazaoume"? Mono i teleutaia strofi:

_Εγωισμοί 
δειλές κι αμήχανες σκηνές
δικές μας άμυνες σκληρές
Δεν είναι η αγάπη 
ένα παιχνίδι ασφαλές
_
Kai akoma ena alli erotisi... Ti symainei
_μια τολμάω να πεθάνω
μια σκοτώνω εγώ

_Ksero pos tolmao=to dare, pethaino=to die, skotono=to kill, alla den brisko ti logiki... (prepei na eimai poly kourasmenos )

Euxaristo!

PS: Elpizo pos ta ellinika mou den itan poly lathemena


----------



## avalon2004

_Γεια σου,_

* Selfishness
  Cowardly, awkward scenes
  Our own hard defences
  Love isn't a safe game*

Δεν ήξερα σε ποια γλώσσα ήθελες να είναι η μετάφραση, μα σου την έγραψα στα αγγλικά. Όμως προσοχή! Δεν ξέρω ούτε κι εγώ γιατί έχει γραφτεί εγωισμοί στον πλυθυντικό, ούτε τι σημαίνουν οι προτάσεις με το 'μια'. Μήπως θα μετέφραζε σαν "whilst I dare to die, I kill one myself(??)" Στο κάτω-κάτω, δεν είμαι ένας ειδικός!

Κατά τη γνώμη μου, δεν φαίνεται 100% σωστή, αλλά θα΄λεγα ότι είναι πολύ δύσκολη να μεταφράσεις τους στίχους ενός τραγουδιού σ΄άλλη γλώσσα, αφού οι λέξεις χάνουν τη σημασία τους, δεν νομίζεις;

*ΕΠΙ ΤΗ ΕΥΚΑΙΡΙΑ -->*
 ..tou kainouriou tragoudi*ou* tou Mixali Xatzigianni..
akoma *mia* alli erotisi... Ti s*y*mainei*
* Σύμφωνα με τη δασκάλα μου, όταν πρέπει να γράψεις κάτι στο λατινικό αλφάβητο, το γράμμα "y" χρησιμοποιείται κυρίως για το ελληνικό γράμμα ύψιλον (υ/Υ). Λυπάμαι για τις διορθώσεις μου αλλά θα ήθελα μόνο να σε βοηθήσω να γράφεις καλύτερα! 


Γεια χαρά!


----------



## remosfan

Hi,  Στο λέξικο μου, το "εγωισμός" μεταφράζεται και "conceit", και νομίζω αυτή είναι η σημασία στο πληθυντικό εδώ. Και εγώ δεν είμαι σίγουρος για τους στίχους, αλλά νομίζω ότι λείπει το "είναι" απ' τη 2η και 3η "γραμμή" (I don't know what word Greek uses for line of a song), και θέλει να πει "οι εγωισμοί είναι ... και είναι..."  Το "μια X μια Y" εννοεί "τη μια στιγμή X, την άλλη Y." Στα αγγλικά θα 'λεγα κάτι όπως "Sometimes I'm willing to die, sometimes I myself do the killing."


----------



## parakseno

Ευχαριστώ σε όλους!



> *ΕΠΙ ΤΗ ΕΥΚΑΙΡΙΑ -->*
> ..tou kainouriou tragoudi*ou* tou Mixali Xatzigianni..
> akoma *mia* alli erotisi... Ti s*y*mainei*
> * Σύμφωνα με τη δασκάλα μου, όταν πρέπει να γράψεις κάτι στο λατινικό αλφάβητο, το γράμμα "y" χρησιμοποιείται κυρίως για το ελληνικό γράμμα ύψιλον (υ/Υ). Λυπάμαι για τις διορθώσεις μου αλλά θα ήθελα μόνο να σε βοηθήσω να γράφεις καλύτερα!



 I don't mind at all, in fact I thank you a lot! I wrote in Greek because it was a chance to learn more... So I'm really glad you DID correct me. About the "y" thing... yes, I agree, don't know why I wrote with "ypsilon", when "σημαίνω" is with "ita"(η). Must have been out of hurry.
  "tous stixous tou kainouriou tragoudi*ou* tou Mixali..." - I don't understand why this is wrong... the genitive of τραγούδι is τραγουδιού, isn't it?
  " akoma *mia* alli erotisi" - ερώτηση is feminine so isn't μία/μια what one should use in this case? Or I got the expression totally wrong?

   I know it's hard to translate a poem from one language to another, but I wanted to get a general idea of its message...



> "Sometimes I'm willing to die, sometimes I myself do the killing."


  Never thought of this translation... It's getting more and more interesting...

Thanks again to all of you.


----------



## parakseno

Hmmm. I was thinking about the "εγωισμοί" part...

Do you think that the whole thing can be translated as...
_"Egoisms, coward and awkward scenes,
           (are) our own hard defences..."_
(that our hard defences are the egoism and the coward and awkward scenes)

Thanks again for your time...


----------



## avalon2004

parakseno said:
			
		

> "tous stixous tou kainouriou tragoudi*ou* ..." - I don't understand why this is wrong... the genitive of τραγούδι is τραγουδιού, isn't it?
> " akoma *mia* alli erotisi" - ερώτηση is feminine so isn't μία/μια what one should use in this case? Or I got the expression totally wrong?


Yes, what you have now said is correct but originally you put τραγούδι in nominative _instead_ of genitive.
Same for the μια- that is the right form of the indefinite article but you orignally used the neuter form ένα. _Το κατάλαβες τώρα;
_


----------



## Zanos

Και ακόμα μια ερώτηση
Και άλλη μια ερώτηση
Και ακόμα άλλη μια ερώτηση

Κατα τ' άλλα...εκπλήσσομαι από το πόσο καλά ελληνικά μιλάτε όλοι σας!Τι να πω...Πολλά μπράβο!


----------



## parakseno

bwahahahaha!



> Yes, what you have now said is correct but originally you put τραγούδι in nominative _instead_ of genitive.
> Same for the μια- that is the right form of the indefinite article but you orignally used the neuter form ένα.


Δεν μπορώ να το πιστεύω... Μόνο τώρα είδα τι έγραψα... Συγγνώμη! 

Ευχαριστώ Zanos!  Κοίταξε τι  έγινε όταν  δε  τηράς  στο κανόνα "KISS (Keep It Simple Stupid)".  But at least I learned something, so it was worth it!


----------



## trisa

parakseno said:
			
		

> bwahahahaha!
> 
> 
> Δεν μπορώ να το πιστεύω... Μόνο τώρα είδα τι έγραψα... Συγγνώμη!
> 
> Ευχαριστώ Zanos! Κοίταξε τι έγινε όταν δε τηράς στο κανόνα "KISS (Keep It Simple Stupid)".  But at least I learned something, so it was worth it!


den mporo na to pistepso kai to mono stin epomeni protasi sou den xreiazetai..
kai den iparxei τηράς einai τηρείς... τον κανόνα


----------

